# boo hoo @ my cycle



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

Okay, so on 7/13, day 11, nitrites were 2 ppm, nitrates were 80+ ppm and ammonia was 0. I was excited. I thought all those bacteria were converting the nitrite into lots of nitrate. I'm sure they were but today is a different story. On day 14, nitrites are at 2 ppm, but nitrates are at 5 ppm. Ammonia is 0. I have been dosing every 4 days. I'm thinking I need to dose more, but how much more and/or how much more frequently? Do I try keeping ammonia at 1 ppm, in which case I would dose 1/2 tsp, but how often? Once daily? Help! I don't want to lose my bacteria!


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

fishlips said:


> Okay, so on 7/13, day 11, nitrites were 2 ppm, nitrates were 80+ ppm and ammonia was 0. I was excited. I thought all those bacteria were converting the nitrite into lots of nitrate. I'm sure they were but today is a different story. On day 14, nitrites are at 2 ppm, but nitrates are at 5 ppm. Ammonia is 0. I have been dosing every 4 days. I'm thinking I need to dose more, but how much more and/or how much more frequently? Do I try keeping ammonia at 1 ppm, in which case I would dose 1/2 tsp, but how often? Once daily? Help! I don't want to lose my bacteria!


How did your Nitrates go from 80PPM to 5PPM? 
If you didn't do a major water change then you better check your test kit validity. 

If your continuing to dose and your ammonia is 0PPM and Nitrites are at 2PPM your cycle is working it's just not completed yet. 
Continue to dose and give it time it will complete.


----------



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

Are you saying "Keep calm and cycle?" LOL That's good news, thanks. 

I'm using the API Master kit. Maybe because the kit is new, the #2 nitrates test liquid is just now well enough blended that it's giving a more accurate reading. I'm new to testing so I'm just guessing


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

IME, shake the ever-living #$^#^ out of the Nitrate #2 test bottle, and then do the same for the vial after adding drops. I once sent the vial flying across the room I was shaking it so hard. Petmountain sells boxes of spare test vials, FYI


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I agree. Be sure you're testing correctly. Shaking the hell out of the bottles is always a good idea. Aside from that, continue to follow the cycle sticky. 1/2 dose every 4 days until all is zeroed and nitrates are high.


----------



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, day 17 and nitrites still appear to be at 2-3 ppm. I guess we're going the long way home with this cycle. It's so hard to look at my goldfish in their too tiny tank next to their larger more beautiful tank and not be able to move them. And yes, I'll have some cheese with my whine!


----------



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, day 26 and nitrites still 2 ppm. Nitrates 160. Ammonia 0. I'm dosing it every 4 days. I took the carbon out of my HOB yesterday, hoping that will help move things along. Someone who seems knowledgeable, with a lot of experience suggested that I do a big water change, treat with a double dose of Prime. then move my fishes' filter, tank water and them on over into the new tank. The argument's pretty compelling. They say the old, cycled filter has a healthy colony of friendly bugs that will quickly populate the new filters and with the Prime, without a spike. I'm frustrated and am tempted. What say you?! lol


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Using an existing filter is the fastest way to cycle.It is basically instant.I have done this many times without issue.Just don't stock the new tank higher then what the filter was supporting before.You can increase stocking slowly(like every week).
definately do a SUPER large water change before .Looking to get nitrAtes down to under 40ppm ,most like 10-20ppm.


----------



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks! I did a 75% change, added double dose of Prime and then tested: nitrites 2 ppm, nitrates 5 ppm and ammonia .5 ppm (I think I read it too soon when I tested b4 the water change). What to do? Change more water? Add more Prime? I can't move them over into these parameters.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Even when treating ammonia and nitrite with prime it will still show on test.It would be best if the nitrite was less than 1 ppm,but that will only be achieved by waterchanges or beneficial bacteria.
The .5 ammonia can be considered a false positive reading.
Change another 75% and move everything over.
Keep testing after doing so just to be safe.
With the next water change I don't think you need the additional prime but that is up to you.


----------



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks so much for your help. Why does it still show if it's converted with treatment? 

Okay, so I'll do another large water change... you said no more Prime, but I'll need to use it to remove the chlorine from the new water at the normal dose, won't I? 

And when I test daily after moving them in, am I looking to be sure the readings don't go higher? And if they do, I'll change large amounts of water, right?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It still registers because it is converted to a less toxic form of ammonia .
Always use prime to dechlorinate but extra won't be necessary to relieve the elavated levels of ammonia and nitrite much longer.With your next large water change you should end up with .5 ppm nitrite and an undetectable level of ammonia.
I think your levels will all fall in line very quickly(although one never can control nature),and you should see ammonia and nitrites disappear.IF EITHER OF THEM RISE ABOVE 1PPM THEN CHANGE 50%,but I don't think this will happen.
Good luck and most of all ENJOY!


----------



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks! I'm excited, but obviously also a nervous Nellie.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I think you and your fish will be fine!
If have any issues check back in!
Tom


----------



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

Believe me, I will. LOL

Nancy


----------



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

They're in! Amazing! After 28 days of cycling, I find out I can use my old filter. Ha! They look happy and are excitedly exploring their much larger condo. It took over 5 hours to equalize the nitrate levels between the new and old tank water. It was a long haul and well worth it! Thanks SO much for your help!


----------

